# Paulies Guava Ice



## MrGSmokeFree (19/10/18)

Does anyone in Cape Town have stock of the new release, Paulies: Guava Ice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Res (19/10/18)

VapeKing have stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (19/10/18)

will pm you all stores

Reactions: Like 2


----------

